# Wallace hunting the elusive, dangerous cantalope



## Itort (Jul 5, 2009)

click on pic for slideshow


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 5, 2009)

Larry nice slideshow of Wallace. You know how dangerous and sneeky those cantalope can be. I think he did a steller job.


----------



## Clementine_3 (Jul 5, 2009)

Wallace is great, I keep thinking about a skink someday. He's a smart one though, you just can't be too careful around cantaloupe, you never can tell what it may do. They don't just sit there until you eat them after all, Wallace is well aware of the hidden danger!!


----------



## Itort (Jul 5, 2009)

Bluetongues are fun to have. They actually seem have something approaching intelligence and they are gentle (at least CBs are, I'd hate to be bit by a wild one). the one problem is one pregnancy (I mean pregnancy) a year, so don't breed fast.


----------



## Isa (Jul 6, 2009)

Wallace did a good job hunting the cantaloupe, I could not have done better


----------



## Madortoise (Aug 18, 2009)

Ha ha. That was cute.
thanks,


----------



## terryo (Aug 19, 2009)

That was a great little slide show.


----------



## bettinge (Aug 19, 2009)

I hear BlueTounge's will eat anything, is that true?


----------

